# Compatibilidad relé



## fom177 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hola, tengo que cambiar un relé que controla la luces en la centralita (uch) del coche y me gustaría saber si este otro me serviría. El estropeado tiene referencia: V23072-C1061-X114 y el nuevo: V23072-C1061-A308. Si alguien me pudiera aconsejar se lo agradecería. ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 3, 2013)

Amigo, sube una fotografia de ambos reles, indicando su esquema de pines.


----------



## fom177 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ahí adjunto fotos. Ambos relés son de 5 pines y 12V. La posición de los pines parece igual. Las medidas también parecen las mismas. La resistencia en los dos es de 130Ω. En cuanto al resto de características, del estropeado no he encontrado nada (debe estar descatalogado) y las del nuevo son éstas:

Contact - Current Class = 5A to 10A Class
Rated Current @ 85° C (A) = 10
Contact - Limiting Continuous Current (A) = 10
Contact - Limiting Breaking Current (A) = 20
Contact - Limiting Making Current (A) = 40
Contact - Switching Recommended Load, Min. = 1000mA at 5V


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 3, 2013)

aparentemente los numeros coinciden,  deberian ser compatibles


----------

